# Trying to cope!!! I feel so alone!!



## mlabe (Sep 4, 2003)

Gosh... it's been 21/2 years and I'm going downhill. I have severe diarreah predominant IBS and I'm looking for some support. It's the first time I do anything like this because I'm pretty desperate. I've been off work on and off since the spring and I don't feel any better....I used to be very outgoing but now find myself afraid to leave the house. I also have pains in the butt literally and was told that I will have to live with this... I'm trying to cope with the realization that this will probably not get any better. It's just hard to wake up everyday with cramps... etc... major pain in the butt!!! I'm taking anti-depressants now which I never thought I would need which is also making me feel extremely guilty. I am very indepedant (or at least I used to be) and it feels like I'm letting the ones I love down. I used to be the "strong sister" and now I'm crumbling!!! I guess I just needed to get this off my chest. It's been a long 2 1/2 years and quite frankly I'm extremely tired....Thanks.. I just needed to vent!


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

Have you seen a GI for your ibs? If so are you on any meds for your D. There are meds out there that can control the D most of the time to at least live a somewhat normal life. Your not alone at all. While I don't have D, there are lots of others here that do and can lend support and info on what to do. Sure sucks having this illness, if that is what you have been diagnosed with. Your definately not alone and this site is great.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Have you considered anti-anxiety meds? It sounds to me like you're having a lot of the feelings I went through after 6 months of D every day. I just felt like there was no hope and all the tests showed nothing wrong. Finally went to a psychiatrist who put me on Xanax--the D stopped within 48 hours and has never come back. Also now on Effexor, an anti-anxiety/anti-depressant that can have constipation as a side effect. Now, I feel like I have my life back. Don't give up, things can get better. Take care.


----------



## mlabe (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for the replies... I've seen two GI in the last 2 years and a general surgeon for my pain in the butt.I've gone through the Gastric x-ray with follow through, barium enema, ultra sounds, colonoscopy ... I just had my colonoscopy on August 25th and there's basically nothing more that they can do. "She wasn't the friendliest"...My gp was thinking it could be Celiac - gluten intolerance but the blood tests I had were negative. Although she was hoping the specialist would do a biospy which they both have refused to do....I think at this point... I am finally realizing that this will be the case for some time. I tried Paxil and Effexor however, I had serious side effects from these. I had a locked jaw with Paxil and a swollen tongue with Effexor. Celexa seems to be the one so far.My GP gave me a prescription for Lomotil. It's supposed to be like Immodium but it's a little more potent. She said I should try this to get my system back on track but recommended I don't stay on it very long. Has anyone ever heard of this one? My problem is that since I have fissures, when I take Immodium, it's too thick and hurts like crazy when I have a bowel movement. Anyways, these days it just seems like I can't win...Thanks so much for the advice and support. I really needed this!!!


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hang in there, mlabe! There are LOTS of success stories here. People are sharing many things that they've tried that have worked for them and have made their lives "normal" again. I have been suffering with IBS for 15 years. HOWEVER... for most of this time, my symptoms have been quite manageable. It started out bad (very similar to what you're going through). After trying various medications, etc, I ended up seeing a homeopath. She gave me a homeopathic remedy and I was fine within one week. This "remission" lasted for several years, with short-lived relapses now and then. Over the past few months, I've been getting worse again. Knowing that I found an answer before, and after reading all of the success stories here, I am feeling much more confident that this is temporary and I will NOT have to live with it forever. I do relate to your frustration. Whenever I'm feeling bad, I get totally depressed, but it helps if I go onto this site and remind myself that there ARE answers out there. It just takes a little time and patience to find the one that's right for you.Wishing you good luck and good health.Linda


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

I understand. I wake up every morning with pain so bad I want to curl up and die. The diahrea keeps me home most of the time. I have no advice for coping. Just take one day at a time.siennamover


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

A lot of people with diarrhea predominant IBS have found relief with the use of hypnotherapy. I've used the IBS Audio 100 Program and it significantly helped my alternating symptoms.The hypno also had a nice side effect perk of better anxiety control. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ Evie


----------



## mlabe (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, it's been while since I checked out the site and quite frankly... I think I should be doing this regularly since it reminds me that I am not alone. I'm keeping busy since I'm off on sick leave. I've had some home renovation projects but I take my time. I'm seeing a counsellor for my depression. Although I'm not sure it's helping that much. My GI called me to discuss the results of my colonoscopy. I didn't expect anything since the last time I saw her ... she treated me like I was a waste of time. It was quite a frustrating experience. She will do an upper endoscopy and a sigmoidoscopy. She apologized that she should have taken a biopsy during the procedure so she wants to rule anything else out.What a relief.. although I'm not expecting anything will come out of those tests. It was just nice to know that she didn't give up on me.My D is still the same. I had a pretty bad bout in the last week and it totally drained me. I lost a couple more pounds but will probably gain it back soon. I went fishing on Monday along a river bike path. I knew that there were no washrooms anywhere even though I had pretty severe D. It was a big step for me to do this as I often don't go out when I have severe D.I think I'm doing better. I'm also reading some self help books which are pretty useful.Thanks for all your support! And for those still coping.. hang in there! Take it one day at a time.p.s. my Mom suggested that I put my make-up on no matter how rotten I feel in the morning and quite frankly.. it helps for me!


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

Hang in there! If that doctor doesn't give you any help, try someone and/or something else. I was fortunate to find a very kind and understanding doctor but I still try to manage the day to day stress myself with as little medication as possible. I have been trying the calcium and it seems to be helping but with my history I will need months before I know for sure. There are a lot of great people in this BB so get out here and read, read, read!!! There is alot of knowledge out there for the picking.


----------

